# New STate record Caught today!!



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

73 lb striper caught off of rudee..pics to follow


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

PICTURES please!!!!


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

they are on the way


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry I could not resist


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I just saw pics of the fish. That one you posted Jeff might be about the size of it's turds.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

whered you see em at?


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

big ass fish


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

http://hamptonroads.com/2008/01/chesapeake-man-shatters-virginia-striped-bass-record-73pound-catch


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

FireFisher297 said:


> big ass fish


Maybe just small fisherman

But yeah one big arse feesh


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Hoss


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

A new state record for sure saw some pics on another board. Thats a huge cow.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*awesome*

Beautiful fish.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I catch that and I don't fish the rest of the year

Excellent catch!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Mooooo


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

cocoflea said:


> I catch that and I don't fish the rest of the year
> 
> Excellent catch!!


I'd catch that, and want to fish every day from there on out to get it's brother, sister, mom, dad, aunt, uncle, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

just a testament to rules and regs put in place it can only get better if we all do are part do be surprised to se that record fall soon:fishing:
anywho nice arse fish


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Very very nice. I'm jealous


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

SON!!!


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

There is a good chance this beast will be at the Store tomorrow on ice if anyone would like to stop by and check him out. Call or check here to be sure.


Greg
Bait Shack


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Uh, I don't know what to say....

Way to go Fred! That's a pretty high mark.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

holie molie


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

fish of a lifetime!!!!!!!!...fill him full of bunker and he would have gone 80...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Greg's Baitshack said:


> There is a good chance this beast will be at the Store tomorrow on ice if anyone would like to stop by and check him out. Call or check here to be sure.
> 
> 
> Greg
> Bait Shack


I heard they already started cleaning the fish after a lot of those photos were taken.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

73 pounder according to whoever posted it on stripersonline


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats to the angler! I heard thru the grapevine TugCapn and SkunkApe were paddling their way out to that bouy as I type this! They'll have pics up soon!


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

Nope 
You don't clean a state record.

he will be on display here and at the Boat show in the Contender Booth.


Greg


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Dont know why you would eat anything that big anywho as im sure it wouldnt taste all that great


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

its too bad that big fish like this one that are state records cant be C&R.. Nothing agains the guy who kept it. One one hand its nice to show and for biologist to study. But figure that thing was pretty old. and it avoided all those circle hooks up until now.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Greg's Baitshack said:


> Nope
> You don't clean a state record.



Well I certainly hope the fish isn't just killed for a trophy showcase. That's a serious waste of a fish IMHO. The article I read earlier said Fred was going to ice it for a day or two then filet it.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

according to age-weight charts online for striped bass, that fish should be 20 years old. yes, 20.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I'm sure Fred's gonna eat that thang! As well as his family and half the neigborhood....

It’s a pretty amazing fish, it’s nice he’s allowing it to be shown off for a coupla days!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I'll correct myself. Fred's gonna let the owner of the boat have it mounted.

Pilot Article


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

That thing looks like a ballastic missile submarine with stripes. Holy [email protected]#%!


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd like to thank Fred for allowing folks to see this fish before he enjoys eating it. I feel privileged to have had it here yesterday. Its going to the Fishing Expo today, will return here from 7-10 am Saturday and then its back the the Boat Show. Fish is getting alot of miles on it....lol
I'd like to correct my self show it, clean it, eat it.


----------

